# Sticky  A Special Toro treat from 1983



## superbuick

Found this brochure with my old manuals and paperwork:


----------



## barney

That's interesting. I note that the old 826 had a 16/4.5 inch wheel and 14 inch impeller. New 826 has the 12 inch impeller and smaller 13/4 inch wheel. Essentially the same set up the 824 always had. Unfortunately finding a new 824 is difficult. Not sure they even make them anymore, though they did up to a year or two ago. Wish they hadn't done that to the 826.


----------



## all3939

Well, I have the 14" gas snow shovel that I picked it up a few years back on Craig list. At the time I hadn't known there was such snowblower ever made and it just caught my eye. A fantastic piece of shipment that for some reason was made for a very short period. Got it with the optional wheel kit in great condition and still runs very well. I don't have much use for it but take it out once in a while just for sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Could you add that to my TORO History page??????????*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Yeah I sure would like to get my paws on that chute extension that is 4 sure.*


----------



## superbuick

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Could you add that to my TORO History page??????????*




Where is your toro history page?


----------



## superbuick

all3939 said:


> Well, I have the 14" gas snow shovel that I picked it up a few years back on Craig list. At the time I hadn't known there was such snowblower ever made and it just caught my eye. A fantastic piece of shipment that for some reason was made for a very short period. Got it with the optional wheel kit in great condition and still runs very well. I don't have much use for it but take it out once in a while just for sh!ts and giggles.


I have one too in near mint condition. They work profoundly well - ive used mine for clearing snow off of the roof in the worst winters and the amount of snow it can move is absolutely stunning for the size. You have to see it to believe it.


----------



## 69ariens

Thanks for sharing. I love to look at old brochures


----------



## tdipaul

69ariens said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love to look at old brochures


 
x2!


.


----------



## tdipaul

.
"Well we can't go any further to the right and if we spell it properly the 'T' will hit the chute handle. Just go with HEVI, nobody will notice."





.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

superbuick said:


> Found this brochure with my old manuals and paperwork:


I made this a sticky so toro guys ( and others ) can find it easier


----------



## jtclays

Man


----------



## oldschool77

I eat this stuff up! I would love to find other advertising and posters for these years


----------



## dcinma

Thanks for taking the time to share that with us. I did not realize my new to 1989 8/24 has lineage from the hevi duty line. (Thats how it is spelled in the brochure.


----------

